# Rant: Never buying Rome products again



## hankweed

I bought the Rome Agent last year and after 3 uses the graphics on the bottom of the board started to separate, I thought you know no problem its under warranty just probably an issue with quality control. So i RMA'd the board and then when i got the new board I wasnt really a fan so i returned it. At that time I also bought the Rome 390 Boss bindings (2016) When riding ive always had to tighten then after about 200 yards riding which wasnt too much of an issue for me but now I when i went riding yesterday the quick adjustment ankle strap does NOT stay at the position you set it to you.. At one point the ankle strap was completely off and i almost broke both wrists because i did not notice it before i hit a jump...long story short im NEVER buying a trash rome product every again...


----------



## Maierapril

Don't know about you but I've had Rome boards last me 100+ days and I have friends that have trashed their 390's for years.

Either you really got lucky, or I'm inclined to think; user error...


----------



## hankweed

Maierapril said:


> Don't know about you but I've had Rome boards last me 100+ days and I have friends that have trashed their 390's for years.
> 
> Either you really got lucky, or I'm inclined to think; user error...


My buddy and the mountain service guy tried working on it as well. his advice "buy new bindings"


----------



## Nivek

So Rome warrantied a board for you and you cant set up bindings. Got it. Makes sense. Fuck Rome.




I have had zero issues with my Targas, and my coworker has about 45 days on his DoDs with no problems. And he's 200lbs and rides hard.


----------



## dave785

Edit: got the bindings mixed up with other bindings.

The quick adjust is that lever system. So you're saying that even with the lever pushed down all the way, it isn't holding the strap in place fully?

Post some pics


----------



## johnsnowboards

I had the same issue with my 390 boss. On the right side (rear foot), the quick adjust buckle for the toe strap kept on getting undone. While riding down I would just feel loss of heel power on the rear foot. 

I contacted warranty and had them send me a new set of toe straps. Replacing the toe straps fixed the issue for me.



Just to add, I bought a large but I'm a size 8.5/9 so I'm in between their small and large size. With the large, both the ankle and toe straps had way too much excess straps and I was always at the end of the ratchet ladder. I contacted them after the first day I rode the 390s and they sent me a complete set of small sized toe and ankle straps no questions asked. The fit now is perfect. To be fair I've never dealt with warranty and customer service for any other brand. But this IMHO is pretty good CS for me.


----------



## ekb18c

Rome has been nothing but great for me. Thier products are good and warranty is great.

Did you contact Rome about your bindings?


----------



## snoeboarder

Rome has not been great to me. I've experienced four broken heel hoop's on 2013 Targa's. It's been over a week and they haven't replied. Last time they jerked me around by sending completely wrong colors, but when they 'dug' for the black color they all of sudden found it. Bindings less than a year old, no automatic coverage, only the LIFETIME WARRANTY, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, what a joke that is. I can build a shit product and slap a false lifetime warranty on it too! If you don't treat a customer right they aren't going to be loyal. I was loyal when my 390's NEVER GAVE ME A PROBLEM, now I don't trust a thing they say.


----------



## Nivek

snoeboarder said:


> Rome has not been great to me. I've experienced four broken heel hoop's on 2013 Targa's. It's been over a week and they haven't replied. Last time they jerked me around by sending completely wrong colors, but when they 'dug' for the black color they all of sudden found it. Bindings less than a year old, no automatic coverage, only the LIFETIME WARRANTY, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, what a joke that is. I can build a shit product and slap a false lifetime warranty on it too! If you don't treat a customer right they aren't going to be loyal. I was loyal when my 390's NEVER GAVE ME A PROBLEM, now I don't trust a thing they say.


What the fuck are you doing to break that many aluminum heel cups? If you say just riding you're full of shit, I know it, you know it, Rome knows it (and is still sending you replacements btw), and everyone else knows it.

In the warranty info does it say exact matched product color? No. It doesn't. Oh no, your color was wrong, boo hoo. And warranties are on manufacture defects ya twit. If you've broken multiple heel cups but no one else seems to have this problem then YOU are the common denominator, not the product. If you drive your truck into a wall you don't get a new one under the warranty do ya chief? And right now is the worst time to warranty anything with a brand as this is industry buying time. Everyone is in Colorado trying to sell next year's product. They'll get back to you, and get you what you need. And since you seem like the entitled type to get this wrong, just a heads up for the future, lifetime warranty is lifetime of the product, not you. So when you break your 7th heel cup cause your a crazy person and want new ones but they changed the frame and the new version won't work, we'll your shit out of luck and you got your life's worth out of that binding.

Warranties are a fucking privilege. Be happy these companies offer it and handle it as smooth as they do. Many, many other industries don't offer them or they're an absolute pain in the ass to deal with and take months. Snowboarding is fun, let it be fun.


----------



## kriegs13

Nivek said:


> So Rome warrantied a board for you and you cant set up bindings. Got it. Makes sense. Fuck Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had zero issues with my Targas, and my coworker has about 45 days on his DoDs with no problems. And he's 200lbs and rides hard.


a buddy rides DoDs. They've been tanks so far. When other (super drunk) buddy dropped his board in the lot at the end of the day and the heel cracked, Roam had a free replacement out to him in just over a week. They definitely had no obligation to do such a thing as it was not manufacturing issue but took care of it to keep a happy rider riding happy. I suppose its possible you (OP) were in communications with some errant punk at their offices/factory but that seems a little less than likely.


----------



## snoeboarder

Nivek said:


> What the fuck are you doing to break that many aluminum heel cups? If you say just riding you're full of shit, I know it, you know it, Rome knows it (and is still sending you replacements btw), and everyone else knows it.
> 
> In the warranty info does it say exact matched product color? No. It doesn't. Oh no, your color was wrong, boo hoo. And warranties are on manufacture defects ya twit. If you've broken multiple heel cups but no one else seems to have this problem then YOU are the common denominator, not the product. If you drive your truck into a wall you don't get a new one under the warranty do ya chief? And right now is the worst time to warranty anything with a brand as this is industry buying time. Everyone is in Colorado trying to sell next year's product. They'll get back to you, and get you what you need. And since you seem like the entitled type to get this wrong, just a heads up for the future, lifetime warranty is lifetime of the product, not you. So when you break your 7th heel cup cause your a crazy person and want new ones but they changed the frame and the new version won't work, we'll your shit out of luck and you got your life's worth out of that binding.
> 
> Warranties are a fucking privilege. Be happy these companies offer it and handle it as smooth as they do. Many, many other industries don't offer them or they're an absolute pain in the ass to deal with and take months. Snowboarding is fun, let it be fun.


I'm not a liar but I see that's what your thinking. Your entire response is full of shit and hatred, you know it, I know it. Not even sure what to make of your rant since most of it is just that. I've claimed a snowboard product warranty once in my life and it was on these bindings. So now I'm on #2 . Let it be fun and don't hate on your fellow boarder. Ask questions, don't be a know it all. Despite what anyone says, I will advise against Rome bindings and not support them in the future.


----------



## kriegs13

snoeboarder said:


> Despite what anyone says, I will advise against Rome bindings and not support them in the future.


And such is the beauty of an open market. I'm not experienced enough to call bullshit on anyone but still haven't seen anything to complain about with their CS. To each their own though! What are you thinking of trying next?


----------



## snowklinger

*ok now u got me*



snoeboarder said:


> I'm not a liar but I see that's what your thinking. Your entire response is full of shit and hatred, you know it, I know it. Not even sure what to make of your rant since most of it is just that. I've claimed a snowboard product warranty once in my life and it was on these bindings. So now I'm on #2 . Let it be fun and don't hate on your fellow boarder. Ask questions, don't be a know it all. Despite what anyone says, I will advise against Rome bindings and not support them in the future.


kinda curious how u broke dem heelcups now


----------



## Simon Birch

I've only had to call Rome once to get a replacement ankle strap on a pair of katanas that I ripped. (Don't slide belly first over a bunch of huge rocks heh) I told them straight up it was my fault and asked to buy a replacement but they sent me two brand new ankle straps free which I got two days later. I've owned s90's, 390's, 390 bosses, targas, mob bosses, and katanas and never had an issue with any of them.


----------



## ekb18c

snowklinger said:


> kinda curious how u broke dem heelcups now


I'm curious to know how he broke, not 1.. but 4 of them? WTF...


----------



## Nivek

snoeboarder said:


> I'm not a liar but I see that's what your thinking. Your entire response is full of shit and hatred, you know it, I know it. Not even sure what to make of your rant since most of it is just that. I've claimed a snowboard product warranty once in my life and it was on these bindings. So now I'm on #2 . Let it be fun and don't hate on your fellow boarder. Ask questions, don't be a know it all. Despite what anyone says, I will advise against Rome bindings and not support them in the future.


I called you out and you didn't like it. Woops.


----------



## gmore10

Have had rome boards and buddies have em never had a issue. I snapped a toestrap my fault and so did a friend and rome sent us new ones within a week no questions asked. Ive beat the shit outta my 390 bosses with no issues and have them on all my boards. Not sure what your issue is but rome has fantastic customer service.


----------



## snowklinger

i have noticed that turn around time for the industry in general slows down in dec and jan. this is when they are all doing their big circle jerk of demos/next year reveals/SIA, etc etc, this is the time when most of the guys who work for anyone whos anyone are getting hammered with 70 hour weeks and on the road and all kinds of shit. What takes 48 hours in Sept may take 6 weeks if you start on Dec 20.

jus sayin.


----------



## Kaladryn

I've had amazingly positive experiences with Rome products AND Rome customer service. Their warranty program is on point.

Rome Targa's are great bindings.


----------



## scotty100

snowklinger said:


> i have noticed that turn around time for the industry in general slows down in dec and jan. this is when they are all doing their big circle jerk of demos/next year reveals/SIA, etc etc, this is the time when most of the guys who work for anyone whos anyone are getting hammered with 70 hour weeks and on the road and all kinds of shit. What takes 48 hours in Sept may take 6 weeks if you start on Dec 20.
> 
> jus sayin.


Maybe the industry should do the reveals and roadshows in the fall and beef up customer service Dec-April when most of their customers are actually using the products...!

On a side note, I hate Rome bindings too. Rome quality control is sketchy as fuck. Just my opinion based on experience. A sample size of one (although a quick scan on here last few years reveals similar thoughts from others)! Perhaps they've improved of late...


----------



## jae

I wrote a lot of shit but it got deleted by a fat finger.

tl;dr: you're not snowboarding right. try another company. Rome are saints for replacing that much shit for you.


----------



## snowklinger

*Reef isnt making a big push into the Norwest Territories*



scotty100 said:


> *Maybe the industry should do the reveals and roadshows in the fall and beef up customer service Dec-April when most of their customers are actually using the products...!*
> 
> On a side note, I hate Rome bindings too. Rome quality control is sketchy as fuck. Just my opinion based on experience. A sample size of one (although a quick scan on here last few years reveals similar thoughts from others)! Perhaps they've improved of late...


I get what you're saying, but it just doesnt make sense. The progression usually goes: reveal (late dec early jan, which is essentially the start of the NA season), which coincides with a big push of the demo tours. Then from jan - end of season all of these people have a chance to pursue more of these products to demo and possibly get in their shop the following fall.

Seasonal sports dont have alot of options when they do their shindigs.

To be fair you still get pretty damn good service, but mid dec - mid jan things are slow cuz all them mafackas is busy as shit.

In my experience, during this time, u can get cheap/free service mountainside or in town at a local. Maybe not for a broken heelcup, but I would think after you drive over your heelcups for the 2nd? time in a row you are thinking, "maybe i have to goto the snowsliding store to buy new bindings for my snowboarding hobby".


----------



## grandpalacko

One week ago I asked for two washers for my Katanas through their Warranty platform. Three days later I had them in my mailbox. Worth to mention that it was handled by the European department. I'm impressed by the Katanas (~50 days in them) and their customer service so far.


----------



## hankweed

dave785 said:


> Edit: got the bindings mixed up with other bindings.
> 
> The quick adjust is that lever system. So you're saying that even with the lever pushed down all the way, it isn't holding the strap in place fully?
> 
> Post some pics


When i pushed the lever all the way down for the quick adjustment on the opposite side of ratchet after riding about 100 yards the quick lever lever loosen itself up. Also its a problem when i have to crank the ratchet 2-3 times to get them tighter mid ride.. And I never said Rome's CS is trash.. but their products are IMO. Also used by buddies NX2 hybrid and absolutely loved the feel of the bindings. Felt 100% locked in, rode aggressive hit groomers and went off trail without a problem or loosening of the bindings. When i rode with the Romes i almost fell 3-4 times each run from going to fast and not having control, but after using the flows i maybe fell 2-3 times over the span of 5 hours of riding... My only complaint is that you have to adjust the toe strap and ankle strap in order your get your boot back inside the binding through the highback.

PS: Rome's hardware are top quality tho.


----------



## MMSlasher

Hank, it kind of sounds like your boot may be a bit to large for the heel cup of the bindings. So when you initially ratchet them in, it doesn't seat them all the way into the cup and when you start riding and put pressure on them, it falls into place. Leaving your ratchets the ability to tighten a bit more.


----------



## hankweed

MMSlasher said:


> Hank, it kind of sounds like your boot may be a bit to large for the heel cup of the bindings. So when you initially ratchet them in, it doesn't seat them all the way into the cup and when you start riding and put pressure on them, it falls into place. Leaving your ratchets the ability to tighten a bit more.


Maybe. Im running size 11 DC Lynx boots on the XL (rome) bindings.


----------



## taco tuesday

I have had great experiences with Romes warranty department. I am about 230lb and ride somewhat aggressively. I have broken binding parts from several manufacturers(Burton, Union, Rome)and all have been good about replacing them. I broke ankle straps on a pair of Targas 2 separate times. The first time they got a new ankle strap to me the next day. That was last year. Did it again this year and they sent me the new style ankle straps, toe straps, ladders and buckles. All I asked for was the ankle straps.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

hankweed said:


> I bought the Rome Agent last year and after 3 uses the graphics on the bottom of the board started to separate, I thought you know no problem its under warranty just probably an issue with quality control. So i RMA'd the board and then when i got the new board I wasnt really a fan so i returned it. At that time I also bought the Rome 390 Boss bindings (2016) When riding ive always had to tighten then after about 200 yards riding which wasnt too much of an issue for me but now I when i went riding yesterday the quick adjustment ankle strap does NOT stay at the position you set it to you.. At one point the ankle strap was completely off and i almost broke both wrists because i did not notice it before i hit a jump...long story short im NEVER buying a trash rome product every again...


You are everything that is wrong with snowboarding consumers. You sound like a fucking dillhole that doesn't know how to fucking ride. Do us all a favor and just quit snowboarding and go skiing, that sounds like it would be your crowd. Seriously go fist yourself you fucktard.


----------



## hankweed

BurtonAvenger said:


> hankweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Rome Agent last year and after 3 uses the graphics on the bottom of the board started to separate, I thought you know no problem its under warranty just probably an issue with quality control. So i RMA'd the board and then when i got the new board I wasnt really a fan so i returned it. At that time I also bought the Rome 390 Boss bindings (2016) When riding ive always had to tighten then after about 200 yards riding which wasnt too much of an issue for me but now I when i went riding yesterday the quick adjustment ankle strap does NOT stay at the position you set it to you.. At one point the ankle strap was completely off and i almost broke both wrists because i did not notice it before i hit a jump...long story short im NEVER buying a trash rome product every again...
> 
> 
> 
> You are everything that is wrong with snowboarding consumers. You sound like a fucking dillhole that doesn't know how to fucking ride. Do us all a favor and just quit snowboarding and go skiing, that sounds like it would be your crowd. Seriously go fist yourself you fucktard.
Click to expand...

Oh shit guys we got ourselves an internet badass


----------



## ekb18c

hankweed said:


> Oh shit guys we got ourselves an internet badass


Actually, truth be told, we do. 

#UserError


----------



## Kaladryn

I bent part of my Targa's in a freak accident, Rome warranty sent me replacements the next day, 2nd day air, I was very impressed.


----------



## snoeboarder

I'm not riding like Scott Stevens in Stronger that's for sure. vimeo.com/191438798

Here are pics of the original and replacement Targa loops that broke. I have Arsenal heels loops on now that use different coring they said. They sent me arsenals as an extra backup to the targas 'just in case'. I'm not sure how much faith they had in the targa replacements lasting. The arsenals are doing good but I'll probably switch sooner than later, most likely Union.


----------



## strycker

I've had a Rome Tour and a set of 390 Boss since day one learning on them. They've been bulletproof. I've learned on them and beaten them up pretty good over 2 years. It sounds like you're fairly new to riding if you are falling 4-5 times (assuming you're not in the park.) like anything, switching to new or different bindings makes things feel different. Like when I tried a Flying V after riding the Tour. Different. Never dealt with the CS, but I know Nitro and Burton both are stand up CS departments. Both sent me disks for things I bought second hand for free. I'm sure Rome would be no different. My Boss are from 2014 too. Could you have issues with dragging or your pants snagging the lever possibly? I know my high back adjuster opens sometime due to this and screws up the feeling big time.


----------



## hankweed

strycker said:


> I've had a Rome Tour and a set of 390 Boss since day one learning on them. They've been bulletproof. I've learned on them and beaten them up pretty good over 2 years. It sounds like you're fairly new to riding if you are falling 4-5 times (assuming you're not in the park.) like anything, switching to new or different bindings makes things feel different. Like when I tried a Flying V after riding the Tour. Different. Never dealt with the CS, but I know Nitro and Burton both are stand up CS departments. Both sent me disks for things I bought second hand for free. I'm sure Rome would be no different. My Boss are from 2014 too. Could you have issues with dragging or your pants snagging the lever possibly? I know my high back adjuster opens sometime due to this and screws up the feeling big time.


With the 390 bindings i couldnt hit jumps and ride aggressive without eating it until i switched to the nx2 bindings <3. And all i ride is park lol.


----------



## hankweed

sooooo I got myself a pair of 2017 Union Atlas. MY GOD im never riding anything but union...


----------



## Nivek

hankweed said:


> sooooo I got myself a pair of 2017 Union Atlas. MY GOD im never riding anything but union...


You say that now. Wait till you loose straps bolts 6 times a season.


----------



## strycker

Nivek said:


> You say that now. Wait till you loose straps bolts 6 times a season.


I bought some used Contact Pro's (2015 I think) .. I hate those little tabs with the screw ends they use on the strap adjusters. Those things never feel secure and stop turning long before I feel they should. I haven't had one back out yet, but very few threads hold those tiny things in. If you lose one in the snow, it'll be gone for good. Love the bindings though.


----------



## dfitz364

Nivek said:


> You say that now. Wait till you loose straps bolts 6 times a season.


Quoted for truth. Better get good at one footing it down the mountain. Can't count how many times I've gotten to the top of a lift, go to strap in, and lose the screw for my ankle strap of my contact pros. Don't get me wrong, I love Union bindings, but this definitely happens...


----------



## Nivek

Also if you think you love Union, try Arbor Bent Metal, or Nitro. All three are flat better.


----------



## Argo

hankweed said:


> Oh shit guys we got ourselves an internet badass


He is angry and he snowboards. :grin:

All this talk about union screws falling out, we have not had that issue. We have 3 or 4 pairs that my son rides but they are 2016 and 2015 models. Is this on the current year models? We also have a habit of checking all our shit regularly. The screws all have loctite on them..... 

Also, aluminum will get weak if its exposed to extreme cold, like the belly of an aircraft at cruising altitude where it gets down to -80f.


----------



## dfitz364

Argo said:


> He is angry and he snowboards. :grin:
> 
> All this talk about union screws falling out, we have not had that issue. We have 3 or 4 pairs that my son rides but they are 2016 and 2015 models. Is this on the current year models? We also have a habit of checking all our shit regularly. The screws all have loctite on them.....
> 
> Also, aluminum will get weak if its exposed to extreme cold, like the belly of an aircraft at cruising altitude where it gets down to -80f.


I actually should have put loctite on mine.. that's a good idea. Mine are Contact Pro's from like 2011 I believe. They've been put through the wringer, but at least once a year I lost a strap. Typically was always the ankle strap where it connected. Mainly the back foot since I was in and out and moving it around more than the front foot (we don't have gondola's anywhere near Ohio hahah). I still ride with them, but not near as often anymore. Switched to Flux DS's (love my DS's btw).


----------



## Nivek

Argo said:


> He is angry and he snowboards. :grin:
> 
> All this talk about union screws falling out, we have not had that issue. We have 3 or 4 pairs that my son rides but they are 2016 and 2015 models. Is this on the current year models? We also have a habit of checking all our shit regularly. The screws all have loctite on them.....
> 
> Also, aluminum will get weak if its exposed to extreme cold, like the belly of an aircraft at cruising altitude where it gets down to -80f.


We replace more Union parts thank any other binding. There are simple solutions to the problem so it's odd to for for a binding only company they still just use normal ass bolts to hold everything in.


----------



## MMSlasher

That loctite comment is great, I'm going to put some on mine. I always have that little screw tab pointing towards the back of the board and have noticed the backfoot pops up occasionally. I just thought it was from skating and my boot hitting it. But, the loctite will help ease my mind. 



Nivek said:


> We replace more Union parts thank any other binding. There are simple solutions to the problem so it's odd to for for a binding only company they still just use normal ass bolts to hold everything in.


What seems to be the part that is replaced the most?


----------



## Nivek

MMSlasher said:


> That loctite comment is great, I'm going to put some on mine. I always have that little screw tab pointing towards the back of the board and have noticed the backfoot pops up occasionally. I just thought it was from skating and my boot hitting it. But, the loctite will help ease my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> What seems to be the part that is replaced the most?


Bolts. Everything that holds the binding together. As for parts outside of that, toe straps. Usually cause the bolt fell out and they lost it.


----------



## MMSlasher

Nivek said:


> Bolts. Everything that holds the binding together. As for parts outside of that, toe straps. Usually cause the bolt fell out and they lost it.


Thanks for the response, I'll keep an eye out for my bolts coming loose.


----------



## hankweed

I havent tried this myself BUT you know how when you get new hardware and their is already a very small amount of loctite dried onto the hardware? maybe you can do the same thing, put a tiny drop in the ankle/toe strap screws let it dry and screw it in.


----------



## Fielding

Actually, warranties are not a "fucking privilege" as you say. They are a binding contract between the manufacturer and the purchaser. Now if the company never claimed that there was a warranty then that would be a different story.


Nivek said:


> snoeboarder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rome has not been great to me. I've experienced four broken heel hoop's on 2013 Targa's. It's been over a week and they haven't replied. Last time they jerked me around by sending completely wrong colors, but when they 'dug' for the black color they all of sudden found it. Bindings less than a year old, no automatic coverage, only the LIFETIME WARRANTY, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, what a joke that is. I can build a shit product and slap a false lifetime warranty on it too! If you don't treat a customer right they aren't going to be loyal. I was loyal when my 390's NEVER GAVE ME A PROBLEM, now I don't trust a thing they say.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you doing to break that many aluminum heel cups? If you say just riding you're full of shit, I know it, you know it, Rome knows it (and is still sending you replacements btw), and everyone else knows it.
> 
> In the warranty info does it say exact matched product color? No. It doesn't. Oh no, your color was wrong, boo hoo. And warranties are on manufacture defects ya twit. If you've broken multiple heel cups but no one else seems to have this problem then YOU are the common denominator, not the product. If you drive your truck into a wall you don't get a new one under the warranty do ya chief? And right now is the worst time to warranty anything with a brand as this is industry buying time. Everyone is in Colorado trying to sell next year's product. They'll get back to you, and get you what you need. And since you seem like the entitled type to get this wrong, just a heads up for the future, lifetime warranty is lifetime of the product, not you. So when you break your 7th heel cup cause your a crazy person and want new ones but they changed the frame and the new version won't work, we'll your shit out of luck and you got your life's worth out of that binding.
> 
> Warranties are a fucking privilege. Be happy these companies offer it and handle it as smooth as they do. Many, many other industries don't offer them or they're an absolute pain in the ass to deal with and take months. Snowboarding is fun, let it be fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## strycker

Nivek said:


> We replace more Union parts thank any other binding. There are simple solutions to the problem so it's odd to for for a binding only company they still just use normal ass bolts to hold everything in.


Holy sheet balls.. those Tooless Adjusters on the Contact Pro's cost $30 shipped from them. That's highway robbery. And Union states you're not supposed to use Loctite on their bolts because it can cause the thermoplastics to crack under pressure. $30!! for 4 tiny little threaded ends and a plastic tip. No wonder they're lost all the time.

From Website:

WHAT TO DO INCASE OF A LOST PART

Our warranty policy only covers manufacturing defects. Lost parts are not considered a manufacturing defect and are not covered under warranty. Overtime vibrations can cause hardware to loosen. Please check and tighten hardware often.


WARNING: DO NOT USE LOC-TITE

Application of Loc-Tite is not recommended by Union Binding Company. The use of Loc-Tite or similar products could result in stress cracks and fractures on all thermo plastics. If you are having issues with loose mounting hardware please contact your local authorized Union dealer.


----------



## [email protected]

A Union rep instructed me to use a dab of toothpaste on the threads to prevent them from backing out. I haven't lost a screw or bolt since but I also make it a habit to check my bolts and fasteners after each ride. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobenchile3

Hey guys I had a Burton Genesis break on me on my first day on them. I did go to the park a little (and fell a couple times, but I am curious if others of have seen this or had this happen, or if its just me being a dipshit. Here's a pic.


----------



## [email protected]

My friend's Genesis baseplate cracked on his 3rd day of using them. The Burton warranty center replaced them within a week. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hankweed

If you take care/treat your setup. your board/set up will take care of you. Just like a car any preventative maintenance (oil check/change, car wash, car wax, etc.) will decrease the chances of problems you will run to in the future. correct me if im wrong.


----------



## [email protected]

Mr. Hankweed, his baseplate broke with normal use. He cruises the hill at moderate speeds and takes the small jumps in the park. I'd say the part was defective as did the warranty center. I'm not talking about abuse. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hankweed

[email protected] said:


> Mr. Hankweed, his baseplate broke with normal use. He cruises the hill at moderate speeds and takes the small jumps in the park. I'd say the part was defective as did the warranty center. I'm not talking about abuse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


sorry didnt mean to direct that reply to you, i just ment in general. People complaining about losing screws etc.


----------



## [email protected]

No worries. I agree with your comment regarding neglect. I'm often checking over my son's board & bindings before & after every ride because he can't be bothered. Must've picked up this habit from his mom ?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

